# attendance system



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

What is the Hungarian equivalent of "attendance system"?

Context:
The employees register themselves via an electronic terminal using a (magnetic/proximity etc.) card, when they arrive/leave their place of employment or workplace. Now my question is, what is the Hungarian term for this system (typically containig both hardware and software)

My suggestion:
beléptető rendszer (?)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Francis,

I haven't heard the English term yet but _beléptető rendszer_ sounds very good for the description you gave. 
The term certainly exists.


----------



## francisgranada

Szia, Zsanna.

Köszi. A kérdésem abból adódik, hogy ezzel a témakörrel foglalkozom (szoftver szinten), de a megfelelő (szak)kifejezéseket csak szlovákul ismerem, pedig szükségem lenne más nyleveken is tudni ezeket (fel is tettem hasonló kérdéseket az olasz meg az angol fórumon).


----------

